# Not bad for a 6 year old car



## Guest (Sep 28, 2003)

It's finally clean.

And, while I don't know the exact date, I know it was built 09/97. So it just turned six years old.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> It's finally clean.
> 
> And, while I don't know the exact date, I know it was built 09/97. So it just turned six years old.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Still an incredibly handsome car after 6 years. Hopefully it doesn't require one to be a former E36 owner to recognize this.

The E36 M variant will be my track car of choice in the near future.

If you don't mind me asking how many miles on the odo?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2003)

54,100

I bought it on 10/6/01 with 26,010 miles.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Fabulous ! :thumbup: 

I like the wheels very much


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Looking good...

The 328Ci turns 4 in a few days  51,600 miles or so...


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> 54,100
> 
> I bought it on 10/6/01 with 26,010 miles.


Hmmm, 28k in less than 2 yrs. :thumbup:

These cars (BMW's) are meant to be driven, and IMO should not be garage queens. I made this mistake with the cab. It shall not happen again.

Congrats! Long may you both run!


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

TD said:


> It's finally clean.
> 
> And, while I don't know the exact date, I know it was built 09/97. So it just turned six years old.


Looks nice.

Has that "classic" BMW look.

Ed


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> Hmmm, 28k in less than 2 yrs. :thumbup:
> 
> These cars (BMW's) are meant to be driven, and IMO should not be garage queens. *I made this mistake with the cab.* It shall not happen again.
> 
> Congrats! Long may you both run!


Hey Mike! Long time no hear. I don't know if I agree that your low mileage on that unique, gorgeous steel grey/tanin red cab is a mistake. It's really very rare and the low miles can only help on resale (hint). Who knows, maybe you'll just keep it around as a third pleasure car forever and just drive the hell out of two others. How many miles on that almost as beautiful touring?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2003)

DougDogs said:


> Nice pictures :thumbup:
> 
> I have thought that pictures of cars always look the best when they are parked on bricks, as apposed to blacktop, grass, or concrete.
> 
> Where can I find/purchase one of those CCA emblems you have on the front grill?


 Honestly, I don't know anymore.

I got two of them years ago from Rocky Mountain Motorwerks which used to carry BMW accessories and parts. They no longer carry any BMW stuff.

A while back I heard that you could get them directly from the CCA. But I don't know if that's still the case. But I'd start with them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2003)

IndyMike said:


> Hmmm, 28k in less than 2 yrs. :thumbup:
> 
> These cars (BMW's) are meant to be driven, and IMO should not be garage queens. I made this mistake with the cab. It shall not happen again.
> 
> Congrats! Long may you both run!


 Yup. And I even commuted by subway for most of a year during the time I've had the car. I'm glad it started out with mileage so far below average.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Looking pretty good Tom :thumbup:


For a car that doesn't get waxed too often it still has a very good shine . . . gotta give BMW some credit thier paint work


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

TD said:


> Honestly, I don't know anymore.
> 
> I got two of them years ago from Rocky Mountain Motorwerks which used to carry BMW accessories and parts. They no longer carry any BMW stuff.
> 
> A while back I heard that you could get them directly from the CCA. But I don't know if that's still the case. But I'd start with them.


Yup. I got mine from the BMWCCA office in SC when I was down there last year. That and a license plate frame. Just call them up and I'm sure they'll take care of you. 

BTW, beautiful car TD. How long is your carfax account good for? :angel:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

SpaceMonkey said:


> BTW, beautiful car TD. How long is your carfax account good for? :angel:


Some people have access to Carfax accounts that never expire... :eeps:

I'd love to meet one of those people some day. :angel:


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Zaino or Zymol?





*ducks* :angel:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> Hey Mike! Long time no hear. I don't know if I agree that your low mileage on that unique, gorgeous steel grey/tanin red cab is a mistake. It's really very rare and the low miles can only help on resale (hint). Who knows, maybe you'll just keep it around as a third pleasure car forever and just drive the hell out of two others. How many miles on that almost as beautiful touring?


Say hey, John!

Not to hi-jack TD's thread, but I just sold it last week. A very nice couple in Laguna Niguel, California bought it for $36,500. That's right at private party retail so I can't complain, especially since I bought it for $44k (not including tax & license) and had 31 months of worry free driving. It was a great first experience with a vert, and when it comes time to retire to warmer climes I hope to get one again, or perhaps a true roadster.

And in ref. to your other question the frau's touring is just about a year old and has 8k miles on it. Much of the brunt of our daily mileage is borne by our '01 Escape, and it's now my full time mule. Oh how the mighty have fallen, huh? 

But enough about me. With proper care I'm sure the E46 will look just as handsome as TD's ride. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2003)

Mathew said:


> Zaino or Zymol?
> 
> *ducks* :angel:


 :rofl:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> but I just sold it last week. A very nice couple in Laguna Niguel, California bought it for $36,500. That's right at private party retail so I can't complain, especially since I bought it for $44k (not including tax & license) and had 31 months of worry free driving. It was a great first experience with a vert, and when it comes time to retire to warmer climes I hope to get one again, or perhaps a true roadster.


And you didn't offer it to me? How did you happen to sell it to a Calif. couple? Pretty nice car for $242/mo. Just goes to show how the right car, meticulously cared for will hold its value. :thumbup: How many miles were on it?


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> And you didn't offer it to me?


If'n I'd a only known you were interested.  Woulda made visitation rights a lot easier! 



johnlew said:


> How did you happen to sell it to a Calif. couple?


 Hooked up with them on Auto Trader. Had to sort through the obligatory flake or two who used lines like "Will you take $34k for it?" :tsk: ; or, "Better sell it to me quick. It'll soon be winter there and you'll be stuck with it". LMAO. Hey, Horeece, I was 'stuck' with it for 31 months, like another 6 months is going to croak me? What a putz! :rofl:



johnlew said:


> Pretty nice car for $242/mo.


Well, if you factor in the $600 a year for insurance and gas (maybe $40 per mo) it would be about about $332/mo. But total maintenance outlay was only $100 (oil change). Everything else was either covered under scheduled maintenance or warranty. In this regard it was a total cool breeze!



johnlew said:


> How many miles were on it?


Just a smidge over 18k (18,024 to be exact).



johnlew said:


> Just goes to show how the right car, meticulously cared for will hold its value.


Yep! I've been fortunate enough to own 4 of these fine vehicles and here are the purchase and private party selling prices for the 3 that are no longer in the stable:
'91 318is - Purchase price $19.5k; selling price 5 years later - $12.5k.
'92 325i - Purchase price $24.5k; selling price 10 years later - $9k.
'01 330Cic - Purchase price $44k ;selling price 31 mos. later - $36.5k.

Even used these puppies sell themselves! You just have to use due care and diligence in maintaining them. Which is why I just don't understand people allowing themselves to be raped trading in to the dealer. Maybe I've just been lucky, but the longest it took me to sell any of the three was 3 weeks (the '92). And it took an average of 1 test drive to sell the 3 cars.

I can only imagine what the 'true' resale value on an M like TD's is (not that TD will ever be able to tell us  ). I don't really track these kinds of things, but judging by what I see in the Roundel (which admittedly is probably a tad bit inflated :yikes: ), they also seem to retain good to excellent resale value.

Sorry to pilfer your thread, again, TD. If nothing else it'll help bump it to the top.


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

I'm guessing the Euro projector lights were already on the car when you purchased it  ? Keep it clean, it's looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

KP said:


> I'm guessing the Euro projector lights were already on the car when you purchased it  ? Keep it clean, it's looking good :thumbup:


 Huh?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Huh?


I think that TD added the elipsoid headlights to his E36 awhile back?

Damn, this is an old thread!


----------

